# Thinking about a planted tank



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

So I am going back and forth about doing a planted tank... I want to start with a smaller tank so I can learn and figure out the basics without putting to much $$ in a tank... What size would be a good start tank?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

There's only a few small species of plants that'll fit in a 10 gallon, and those plants seem to be a bit harder to grow. I'm having a huge success with Dwarf Sagittaria. Anubias is super easy and there's a lot of different things to do with it.

A ten would work, but if you can find anything bigger for a decent price, i'd jump on it. PetCo usually has a dollar per gallon sale(up to 55 gallon).


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

There is plenty of plants that fit into 10g and under. Anubias, java fern, banana plants, rotalla species, dwarf sag, microswords etc. Some of these do require co2 fertilization but that can be cheaply done the diy route. If you don't have space for a big tank I think it can definitely be done in a 10g, even 5g or lower (I currently have a planted 2g).


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Start out with a 10g tank that way you can get a DIY co2 going without spending the money


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really love planted tanks..on smaller tanks i like to try to keep the plants in scale a bit..plant like aponogetons and swords get way too big for a 10 or 20 gallon tankthey can reach upwards of 3 feet or even more..but many of the crypts work perfectly....almost all stay under 10"...anubias ; as stated earlier ; are also great..some get pretty big but most will work fine..other "dwarf" plants work really well also...
just do a little research on any plant you may think you want and go with the ones that work with what you have...


----------

